# Hairless buns....



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Came across these the other day....

countryside-bunnies

not too impressed myself  Has anyone seen these before?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ty-bo said:


> Came across these the other day....
> 
> countryside-bunnies
> 
> not too impressed myself  Has anyone seen these before?


they just look awful  they look ill


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

That's horrible... looks like someone has prepped them for cooking  They must be so cold!!

I also noticed they all died young, are they jsut breeding them as an experiment?!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I also noticed they all died young, are they jsut breeding them as an experiment?!


That was my initial thought...


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

That horrible. Why the F**k would you want to breed them knowing that they are weaker and going to die. its just horrible


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

That's disgusting.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i think they r lovely i rekon they wud defo be bunnie u wud have to keep cosy indoors but with hair or without they r gorgeous completly disagree with breeding them and then them dyin poor babys!!


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Exactly! They have all died by 4 weeks yet they seem to be continuing to try and breed them-probably hoping to be the next big thing!

When I look at the first picture on there l feel really sad that hes passed


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

they r kept in a shed that cant b good for hairless bun unless theres nice heating in there!! no wonder they r dyin!


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

This is horrible 

A sick, twisted experiment


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Why would you deliberately breed bunnies you know are going to be weak even in the heterozygote state? Thats just wrong to me


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i agree its obvious they r not living so why continue?!? money!! thats what coz if it works out they wil try make a quick buk out of thos babys


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

In some mistaken belief that somehow you keep breeding maybe one will somehow survive so then you can make money out of it. Poor things


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

This is the add I saw them in first:
Mini rex & netherland dwarfs - Reptile Forums UK

So l guess there will be more cropping up as the result of irresesponsible idiots!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

wel iv left her a post waitin to see what she says!
also surprsed shes only askin for £20


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh yes, so you have lol I wonder if she will reply too!

I just had a look at some of her other posts and someone questioned whether she was actually BRC registered and she got a bit snappy with them


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yuck. That's just horrid.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Really upsets me that sort of thing. Surely it's just deliberate breeding of a defective gene? The same as if you bred a lot of rabbits with defective teeth? Completely unethical. Grrrrr, I'm getting angry now. Will post before I put something I regret


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

How cruel  why on earth would anyone want to do this?????


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

whoops im maybe fightin a losing battle lol any info u guys could giv me to reply to things that may be throwen my way?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I believe the person concerned has just had them turn up at random in the litters. I've seen some debate about it on another forum, and it seems that some lines of Rex do occasionally throw babies that lose fur temporarily, which then grows back and the rabbit lives a normal life thereafter. But it may not be impossible that a genuine hairless gene has turned up - it's hard to say, as the breeder admits they don't seem to live very long. I wouldn't be repeating those matings at all if they were my rabbits, and would be trying to source some better mini Rex by now, from healthier lines, if I wished to continue.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

can i copy and past some of that to her from me?...
_ I wouldn't be repeating those matings at all if they were my rabbits, and would be trying to source some better mini Rex by now, from healthier lines, if I wished to continue as the OP does state that babys are not lasting very long!_


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> can i copy and past some of that to her from me?...
> _ I wouldn't be repeating those matings at all if they were my rabbits, and would be trying to source some better mini Rex by now, from healthier lines, if I wished to continue as the OP does state that babys are not lasting very long!_


Well it depends on why you want to! And if you do, then DO copy it verbatim, rather than mix the quote up as you did above. I wasn't being particularly judgemental, but the way you moved what I said around, makes it seem so.

When I was breeding rabbits I did have one pairing that tended to throw weak babies - they didn't live long either so I retired both the buck and the doe, brought in an unrelated buck and never had any further issues. I am sure if the person concerned asks advice from any other BRC rabbit breeder they would get a similar response.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

no i just added my own bit on at the end


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm not a bunny owner and know next to nothing about them but WHAT THE ****.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> no i just added my own bit on at the end


Then you aren't quoting me, so why ask? I have no intention of upsetting this person, so I'd be grateful if anything you copy to her as coming from me is accurate  Just courtesy.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i know lol i think these buns wud end up with full hair by time they r older because she has said one of the babies is starting to get fur come through on the patches


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you noticed on the ones that are now "4 weeks and strong" that she specifically states that she mated two that are "unrelated" which says to me that se first tried it with related buns - which wouldnt make survival very good in itself!

*Heidi*


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

In the add l first saw these in she calls them 'a rare hairless litter' which to me sounds like they are deliberate...

When the surviving buck started to grow fur she put on another post stating this but at the same time said ' he looks to be a micro mini' (or words very similar) which still sounds like shes trying to promote him as something unique!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well her sig sates she is BRC reg'd. Is she allowed to do this? I have no idea what the rules/guidelines are?? Maybe Frags will know?


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Well her sig sates she is BRC reg'd. Is she allowed to do this? I have no idea what the rules/guidelines are?? Maybe Frags will know?


someone questioned her on another thread about whether she was reg or just a member and she got cross with them


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ty-bo said:


> someone questioned her on another thread about whether she was reg or just a member and she got cross with them


Probably not then... I wonder how easy it would be to find out?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Well her sig sates she is BRC reg'd. Is she allowed to do this? I have no idea what the rules/guidelines are?? Maybe Frags will know?


BRC regd just means you are a member of the BRC with a registered stud name. While it's often true that BRC Stud members are usually experienced breeders who can help and advise, the BRC itself does not have much control over what its members do.


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Im not sure, I know less than nothing on this side of things


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ty-bo said:


> Im not sure, I know less than nothing on this side of things


or me, that's why I asked


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Reminds me of hairless guinea pigs. There is a few guinea pig 'rescues' who breed hairless guinea pigs  They don't live long and need to be kept warm at all times and I think they need alot of skin care aswell. Not fair on small animals atall..


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Hairless guinea pigs I saw in the USA..... 2001.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Its just cruel. They have fur for a reason so should be left that way not bred from buns with a mutant gene to make a new "trend".


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Its just cruel. They have fur for a reason so should be left that way not bred from buns with a mutant gene to make a new "trend".


I think for guinea pigs it was done to test skin products for humans on them. Another selfish act from humans that is cruel to animals  Unless I got a hairless rabbit/rodent dumped on me as a rescue then I would never get one because I just don't think it's right.


----------

